# Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht



## Enny (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo alle da draußen #h 

Ich suche für meine Shimano 2500 eine optimal Rute für die "Faulenzer Methode". Ich hab gelesen das sie hart sein muss und leicht dazu. Wer hat eine solche Rute die in die Richtung geht und TOP !!! ist ?  |kopfkrat 
Ich selbst angel an Talsperren und Seen und dafür sollte auch die Rute sein.


----------



## Rednaz (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Quantum Crypton Manie
Shimano Diaflash
Shimano Beastmaster
Yad Cleveland
-und mein Extra-Heavy-Tipp: Cormoran Seacor Pro-Team Dorsch-Twister 3.00m 60-120Wg


----------



## schroe (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Hallo Enny,
meinst du die "Faulenzer Methode", die von Jörg Strehlow beschrieben wird? Sie ist eigentlich, so mein Wissensstand für Fliesswasser konzipiert. Strehlow fischte diese Methode mit der Quantum Crypton Manie und 4000er Rolle. Eine 2500er Shimano erscheint mir grenzwertig klein für die Rute.
Die Diaflash 10-40 Gr. dürfte zur Rolle gut passen, sie verkraftet auch WGs bis 60 Gr. Ist ein sehr guter Allrounder.


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Moin... Auch auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden... 
Soweit ich das mal am Rande mitbekommen habe, ist diese Methode nicht sonderlich "neu" und warum das "Faulenzermethode" heisst, hab ich auch noch nicht begriffen...  Wer faulenzend Spinnfischen will, sollte sich mal "Ne, ichhabjetznHecht" oder so reinziehen!!!! :q:q
Aber mal zurück zum Thema... Warum knüppelharte Rute, wenn mit geflochtener Schnur gefischt wird? Damit riskiert man m.E.n. nur Aussteiger/Ausschlitzer.. Der Anhieb kommt auf jeden Fall durch! 
Der Gummi wird beim "Faulenzen" aktiv nicht mit der Rute geführt, sondern eher "faul" mit der Rolle über den Grund "geschlurft". Warum nicht auf eine Feeder-Rute zurückgreifen? Die Bisserkennung an der feinen Spitze ist phänomenal und Medium-Feeder-Ruten sollten auch genügend Rückgrad haben, um größeren Zandern paroli zu bieten. Weiterer Vorteil: man braucht nicht angestrengt auf die Schnur zu achten, sondern kann relativ entspannt die Rutenspitze zur Bisserkennung im Auge haben.
Nur mal so als Anregung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Hallo Franky, sind wir rutenmässig mal einer Meinung)
Ich mochte die knüppelharten Ruten noch nie so recht, gerade auch wegen dem ausschlitzen beim Drill mit geflochtener Schnur. Wobei das beim Angeln auf Dorsche eine noch grössere  Rolle spielt als bei Zandern, nach meiner Meinung. 
Wer eine geflochtene fischt und dazu eine Rute die sich zumindest mal bis zur Hälfte biegt im Drill, wird sicher weniger Fische verlieren als mit nem Besensteil mit Spitzenaktion.
Angelt man konzentriert und hat den Finger auf der Schnur, kriegt man Bisse noch besser mit als nur über die Rute, also auch kein Argumetn für den Besenstiel.
Also mit einer progressiven Rute mehr Bisse mitkriegen, weniger Fische verlieren.
Auch wenn gerade die knüppelharten Ruten der "Hype" sind, plädiere ich deswegen nach wie vor für Ruten mit einer vernünftigen progressiven Aktion im Drill. 
Wie meine seit Jahren erfolgreichen eingesetzten Sportex (Spin4).


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

eben das ist falsch, der gufi wird nicht geschlurft er hebt sich deutlich vom grund ab und das erreicht man nur mit einer harten rute wenn man über die rolle arbeitet.

ich habe die manie von jörg, also kann ich wenig zu den ruten beitragen da mir keine andere harte rute bekannt ist.

ich habe zusammen mit zanderseb gufiert und ratet mal (ich hatte noch die weichere rute) wer mehr hängenlassen hat.


----------



## Rednaz (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

@Thomas9904 - wozu gibt es denn Rollenbremsen und evtl. ein Monovorfach (auch als Schockabsober) ??
Ich verliere nicht mehr fische...ich angle mit Gefühl


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Gebe ich Dir durchaus recht, rednaz, jeder hat seinen eigenen Stil.
Monovorfach verwende ich auch, allerdings ist das zum "schockabsorben" zu kurz, ist wegen dem Abrieb der die meisten geflochtenen schnell schafft.
Ich drille meine Fische am liebsten so schnell wie möglich, je schneller aus dem Wasser, desto weniger Zeit zum entkommen.
Das heisst, meine Bremse ist so eingestellt, dass nur unter starkem Zug Schnur freigegeben wird.
Damit habe ich dann natürlich Probleme, wenn Fische vorsichtig beissen und knapp gehakt sind und ich dann so nen harten Besenstielknüppel habe.

Mit dem Finger auf der Schnur merkt man auch Bisse, die keine noch so harte Rute "anzeigen" kann. Dürfte ja jeder kennen, wenn man Bisse zwar an der Schnur, wo sie ins Wasser geht, gerade noch zucken sehen kann, aber an der Rute nix merkt - am Finger auf der Schnur aber schon!
Warum also soll ich so ne harte Rute benutzen??
Diese harten Ruten sind in meinen Augen gut für Anfänger, die mit den Gufis anfangen und weder ihr Gerät noch die Bewegungen der Köder richtig kennen gelernt haben.
Wer sien Gerät/Köder/Wasser gut kennt, ist in meinen AUgen besser mit einer weicheren (nicht weichen!) Rute bedient.
Aber wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung, da muss ich niemanden bekehren)


----------



## Enny (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht  |kopfkrat  ... Diskussionen über weiche oder harte Ruten. Da ich eine weiche schon habe (Wurfgewicht 10-40) ,sie aber für die "Faulenzer Methode" nicht geeignet ist, möchte ich gern eine Harte. Nur welche kommt da in Frage? Super Leicht sollte sie sein. Bei der Länge weiss ich auch nicht was da am Besten ist... ;+


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

die neue crypton Strehlow Zander ist genau für das faulenzen konzipiert, ich werd mir die nächstes jahr auch kaufen. aber wie gesagt da bin ich etwas befangen, es gibt bestimmt auch noch andere


----------



## catch-company (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Da bin ich mit Thomas auch einer Meinung zumindest was die Rutenwahl anbelangt. Die "Faulenzermethode" ist nicht gänzlich neu (wird, behaupte ich mal, von jedem ernsthaften Spinnfischer sowieso schon immer praktiziert) und schon garn nicht braucht man eine extra Rute dafür.
Spinnruten zwischen 2,70 m und 3,00 m mit einem harten Rückrat/progressiver Aktion und keiner "Wabbelaktion" sind da genau richtig.
Fische wie Thomas die Spin 4 (neben der Cleveland von YAD) von Sportex, welche noch den Vorteil hat, dass Sie mit 2,85 m eine geniale Zwischenlänge hat und das Wurfgewicht von 65 g ist auch etwas untertrieben. Die Rute würde ich locker in die Kategorie bis 80 g stecken.
Generell sollte man beim Angeln mit Gummifischen harten Ruten den Vorzug geben und dass Fische im Drill austeigen auch wenn man nicht gerade zimperlich drillt ist mir in den letzten Jahren so oft passiert, dass ich für das Zählen nur eine Hand benötige.  
Entscheide im Endeffekt nach Deinem Gefühl und lass Dich von keinem "Hype" verführen   .

Grüße

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Danke, catch)


> Entscheide im Endeffekt nach Deinem Gefühl und lass Dich von keinem "Hype" verführen


Vor allem auch dafür)
Oder anders gesagt:
Der Angler fängt den Fisch, nicht ne gute Marketingstrategie)


----------



## Ghanja (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Zu empfehlern wäre auch die ProSpin 270 von Dreamtackle. Hat ein Wurfgewicht bis 85 und ist bretterhart (wurde nach Uli Beyers Vorgaben konzipiert) und für das Werfen mit Shads und Twisters vorgesehen. Fische sie selbst (am Stausee) und bin begeistert. Sowohl die klassische Variante als auch das Faulenzen sind kein Problem. Als angenehmen Nebeneffekt besitzt sie ein geringes Gewicht und selbst 20 cm Gufis sind bequem zu werfen.


----------



## schroe (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

@Thomas und Franky
Warum "Faulenzer"? Keine Ahnung, der Name wurde für diese Präsentation nun mal vergeben und jeder weiß was gemeint ist. Umschreibt sie doch mal anders. Besser noch, gebt ihr einen neuen Namen. :q 

Zur Rute,
eine harte Rute mit geflochtener Schnur verlangt nach einem harten, unnachgiebigen Drill. Sobald der Druck auf den Zander nachläßt, geht er verloren. Also, volle Klamotte drillen, selten länger als eine Minute.
@Thomas, wenn du deine Fische so schnell wie möglich ausdrillst, ist der harte Stecken mit einer soliden Geflochtenen genau dein Stil.   Probier es mal, dann berichte neu.  

Mit Hype hat das wohl auch wenig zu tun. Manche Ruten sind nunmal anders als andere. Die SPIN 4 ist nicht nur ziemlich schwer (kopflastig), sie ist auch ebenso steif, im Unterschied zur Quantum nur deutlich langsamer und indirekter. Dafür aber teurer. |supergri 
Die Diaflash liegt genau in der Mitte, leicht und schnell, dabei semiparabolisch. 
@Thomas,
was fischst du für ein Rütchen mit Gummi? |supergri Doch nicht etwa mit einer knüppelharten, lahmar***igen Sportex SPIN? Dann verstehe ich auch, warum du mit einer Geflochtenen viele Aussteiger hast.
Der Zander hat ein anderes Maul als der Dorsch.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

@schroe

Danke schroe, du sprichst mir aus der seele

jede angelmethode hat ihre spezielle hardware und heutzutage gibt es genug sogenante hy...irgendwas, denn jeder will geld verdienen, wenn der jenige mit der manie aber geld verdienen wollte würde sie das doppelte kosten, nein der nachfolger wird sogar billiger (ein bißchen)(soll keine werbung wollte nur mal sagen)
faulenzer gibt es sicher schon lange nur da wars noch net so bekannt oder es wurde drüber gelächelt


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

ach ja bei mir heißt sie bereits GUFIEREN schroe


----------



## schroe (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

@Pfiffie,
fische diese Methode leicht anders, auch schon seit15 Jahren (Damals noch mit einem Sassy Shad). Habe ihr nur keinen Namen gegeben und der Einfachheit halber eben den "Pressenamen" verwendet. Die Bezeichnung scheint ja Traumen hinterlassen zu haben.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

ich fische sie halt erst seit ca 1,5 monaten und vorher war an hecht und zander größer wie 50cm nicht zu denken, von daher bin ich überzeugt. das angelgerät war meiner meinung nach auch sehr erschwinglich, so das man sich nicht in umkosten stürtzen muß. und spielraum zum probieren gibts genug 

anzahl der kurbelumdrehungen, bleigewichte, mit oder ohne haken und zusatzdrilling und und und.
ich habe das glück gehabt das mir jemand gezeigt hat wie man es machen kann (vorallem kann nicht muß), jetzt werde ich mir das alles ausfeilen und probieren bis ich sicherlich irgendwann andere methoden versuche, das ist angeln


----------



## Rednaz (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> fische diese Methode, leicht anders, auch schon seit15 Jahren. Habe ihr nur keinen Namen gegeben und der Einfachheit halber eben den "Pressenamen" verwendet. Die Bezeichnung scheint ja Traumen hinterlassen zu haben.


...habe ich das soeben geschrieben??:m ..ich unterschreibe!
Und das mit den Traumen ist auch wahr...
Vor vielen Jahren habe ich so den ersten Hecht gefangen (auf diese Method..)- ich war jung..nicht gerade kräftig...fischte schon lange und war müde...also Rute unter den Arm geklemmt und "nur" ein wenig gekurbelt..Hoppla, der Gufi bewegt sich ja auch so...Und Schnapp! Ein Hecht...
Und momentan?|uhoh: ..gibt sich wieder..


----------



## Enny (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Hab mir grad die "Spin 4 Sportex" angeschaut. Gibts noch andere mit etwas kürzeren Griff ?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Ja nun,
ich fische die Antares in 3mtr. als H Rute von Shimano.
Eine Super Rute die ich sogar der Aspire vorziehe.

Aber zum Zandern wäre sie mir zu weich.

Ich fische hierfür die *Henk Simonsz Sofbait 2,70 Art 2120 270 von Spro*.

Nimm mal das Teil in die Hand, mit 223  gramm Eigengewicht, ist im Preisleistungsverhältnis kaum zu topen: absoluter Traum ca. 90 Teuros

Ich will hier andere Anbieter nicht schlecht reden und mir wäre es bei meiner Entscheidung nicht auf ein paar Euros mehr angekommen.
Und ich hatte einige Ruten in der Hand. |supergri 

Zu deiner angestrebten Rollengröße past diese Rute super #6 

Ich bin auch am überlegen zum Zandern eine 2500 Technium FA oder die neue Mgs zu nehmen um leichter zu fischen.

Der Zander ist als Zielfisch eh etwas kraftlos.

Beste Grüße,

R.R. #h


----------



## Enny (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

@Rausreißer ich hab jetzt mal hier http://www.spro.nl/DE/producten.asp?menu=17  geschaut.  Die Auswahl ist groß und Deine Rute ist auch mit dabei  #6  Nur weiss ich nicht , ob eine andere von denen nicht noch besser ist  |kopfkrat


----------



## Guen (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Ich habe bisher ne UBS ,ne Kev-Pike und jetzt überwiegend die Harrison "Guen Spezial" gefischt !Alle Ruten haben Ihren Reiz und Ihre Stärken ,nur die Harrison hat ausschliesslich Stärken  :k  :k  :k  !


Aber eins ist gewiss ,welche Rute man auch in der Hand hält  :


Hart ist immer gut  |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*



> ist groß und Deine Rute ist auch mit dabei  Nur weiss ich nicht , ob eine andere von denen nicht noch besser ist



Wie soltest Du auch  |kopfkrat, den meine Rute kriegst Du nicht in die Hand |uhoh: 

Aber vielleicht findest du ja im Bereich Vogtland jemand der sich gewerblich mit Ruten beschäftigt.

Nun mal ohne Quatsch, diese Rute ist OK zum Zandern.

Jedenfalls für mich.

R.R. #h


----------



## Enny (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

@Rausreißer ich hab mir jetzt alles aufgeschrieben und hab in der Händlerliste auch 2 bei uns gefunden , die diese Rute haben sollten. Werd auf alle Fälle diese mir anschaun. Hoffentlich ist sie richtig hart , das Wurfgewicht 35-60g überzeugt mich jetzt schon.  #6


----------



## Franky (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Moinmoin...
Leider musste ich gestern arbeiten und konnte daher nicht mehr schreiben...
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass bei der (ich bringe jetzt noch einen "Pressenamen"  ins Spiel) "Warschauer Methode" der Gufi eher grundnah mit kleineren Amplituden geführt wird, als beim "normalen" Twistern. Ergo würde eine weichere Rute ausreichen, um diese auszuführen. Mit "Schlurfen lassen" hab ich mich ein wenig undeutlich ausgedrückt - gebe ich zu! Somit würde das berühmte "von Eck zu Eck" flüchten ziemlich perfekt imitiert werden können.
Ich habe selber auch eine "knüppelharte" Rute (ziemlich extreme Spitzenaktion), die allerdings eher in der Ostsee zum Einsatz kommt. Ich vermisse bei dem Ding definitiv ein "arbeiten", denn für mich persönlich muß die Rute den Fisch drillen und ermüden, nicht die Bremse. Sonst würde ich ja auch wirklich mit einem Besenstiel angeln können... :q


----------



## Ghanja (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Wobei die Warschauer Methode eher was für kleine Köder sein soll. Anders als beim Faulenzen wird die Rute beim Einkurbeln auch eher nach oben gehalten anstatt in einer Linie mit der Schnur. Desweiteren verwendet an ganz gerne Ruten mit sehr sensibler Spitze (z.B. Feeder). Soll im Winter (vorausgesetzt es ist eisfrei) ganz gut funktionieren.


----------



## schroe (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*



> denn für mich persönlich muß die Rute den Fisch drillen und ermüden, nicht die Bremse.



@Franky,
da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, darum ziehe ich mehr und mehr die Shimano Rute vor.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass je nach Geschmack und Verwendungszweck, eine andere Rutencharakteristik nicht auch sehr gut oder besser funktionieren könnte.
Ebensowenig bringt es nix, wenn man gutes Gerät, dessen Namen man aus "Befindlichkeitsgründen" lieber auf eine "Bad Word List" setzen würde, kleinredet. Oder gar einen Terminus verteufelt, weil man den Namensgeber nicht mag.
Ist nicht AB-gerecht. |supergri

Eine Feeder hat übrigens ebenfalls eine extreme Spitzenaktion. Wenn man 15 cm Gummi werfen will, muß es schon eine heavy oder extreme heavy Feeder sein. Deren Aktion unterscheidet sich nur marginal vom Besenstiel. |supergri

Nun gut, das hilft Enny nicht weiter. Er ist jetzt ja schon nah dran an der Rute die seine Wünsche/Ansprüche erfüllt.
Habe die Henk zwar schon in den Händen gehalten, leider noch nicht gefischt. Machte aber einen sehr, sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Zanderseb (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Jesses Maria Himmel :q

 Ich sage das jede Methode im dafür angepassten Terrain angewended werden sollte.Und jeder mit dem zurecht kommen muss was ihm mehr liegt.

 Doch bei der Rollenmethode kommt man zwecks Bisserkennungen , sicherem und vor allem schnellen Anhieb nicht am Knüppelgerät vorbei.
  Und man kann sich besser auf die Absinkphase konzentrieren.hat auch direkten Kontakt zum Köder und Biss.

 Beim Rutenbewegtem Jiggen sollte die Rute eine A - Aktion ,also die Spitze ein wenig weich aber nach hinten raus bissig und hart ausgelegt sein,um den Biss auch schnell und sicher mit direktem Anhieb Parieren zu können.

  Natürlich hat man mit einer sehr harten Rute mehr Aussteiger,aber auch viel mehr gehakte Fische.

 Ich muss sagen das das Rutenbewegte Jiggten viel mehr Fehlbisse mitsich bringt.Doch man überträgt einer größere Beschleunigung auf den Köder,was auch nich immer verkehrt sein muss.
  Dennoch ist der schnelle Anhieb oftmals nur schwer und mit viel Übung zu realisieren.

  Oder könnt ihr einen sicheren Anhieb setzen, während ihr die lockere Schnur gerade aufleiert??

 All zu weiche Ruten sollten zum Jiggen oder Faulenzen nicht eigesetzt werden,da diese im Anhieb viel zu langsam sind, und einen ungewollten Puffer zwischen Zandermaul und Angler entstehen lassen.


----------



## Ghanja (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Mir würde es jedenfalls nicht im Leben einfallen, mit einer Feeder zum Twistern los zu ziehen ...  :q 
Leider hat mich mein Knüppelgerät vorgestern mal wieder besiegt. Ich hatte einen Knüppelbiss (so einen hatte ich noch nie!) - Anhieb gesetzt - megakrasse Rambazamba am Ende - Bremse ging unter wütenden Kopfstößen - weg war er ...  :c 
Was war passiert? Bremse war sehr hart eingestellt (trotzdem ging sie) und ich habe in meinem Schock vergessen, einen zweiten Anhieb zu setzen. Aber um es in den Worten einer bekannten Persönlichkeit zu sagen: "I'll be back ..."


----------



## Adrian* (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Yad Cleveland....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*



> Hab mir grad die "Spin 4 Sportex" angeschaut. Gibts noch andere mit etwas kürzeren Griff ?


Ja, leider ist der Griff etwas lang zum komfortablen "Spinnen"/"Gummieren":-((
Wäre ich ein BAstler, hätte ich den schon längst gekürzt, was die Rute dann aber ohne Gegengewicht noch kopflastiger machen würde.

Denn dass die TurboSpin4 etwas kopflastig ist, stimmt.
Für mich als sparsamen Schwaben ist die Rute aber deswegen klasse, weil ich sie sowohl bei uns am Neckar einsetzen kann wie auch zum Dorsche blinkern in Norge oder vom Boot aus bei uns an der Ostsee.

Dass es für einzelne Methoden besser ausgelegte Ruten gibt, werde ich nie bestreiten, ist eben meine "Schwabenrute" weil relativ vielseitig einsetzbar.
Trauma hab ich übrigens keines, nur angle ich mit meiner Kombi (Sportex und die Energy Metal EM 7 -5) schon seit Jahren und hab mich an das Gerät "gewöhnt, was in meinen Augen ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor ist.

Denn gerade durch die Gewöhnung kann man relativ genau sagen wie sich der Köder am anderen Ende verhält, ob er über Grund hoppelt, Kraut fängt oder doch einen Biss zu vermelden hat. Das unabhängig von der jeweiligen Methode.

Und ich übe mit deiser Kombi so ziemlich jede Kombination vom mittleren/schwereren Spinnen bis hin zum leichteren Pilken/Jiggen in allen nur erdenklichen Spielarten mit Erfolg aus. Und mit Genuss, weil diese Rute bei entsprechenden Fischen auch schön über (fast) die ganze Länge arbeitet.

Wie letztes Jahr bei meinem (fast) Meterpollack vom Kai aus, unter den auch flüchtete. Da ist es mir einfach lieber, die "Reserve" noch in der Rutenbiegung zu haben und mich im Drill nicht nur auf die Rollenbremse wie bei einer steifen Spitzenaktionsrute verlassen zu müssen.

Nochmal: Ich hab keinerlei Traumata, ich will auch niemanden bekehren.
Aber wer sich mit seinem Gerät auskennt und entsprechend angelt, braucht in meinen Augen keinen Besenstiel um Bisse zu erkennen - Im gleichen Atemzug muss ich anerkennen, dass eine solche Rute Ungeübten oder mit ihrem Gerät nicht so vertrauten Anglern die Bisserkennung einfacher macht.

Und ich erkenne auch an, dass sich viele geübte Angler diesen steifen Ruten verschrieben haben, damit niemand meint ich würde jeden der mit so einer Rute angelt für einen Anfänger/Ungeübten halten!!

Ist aber eben nicht meine Sache, ich muss aber zugeben, dass ichs ausprobiert habe.
Dass mir das nicht so gefällt liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich mit meinem bisherigen Gerät erfolgreich war und man sich da mit neuem Gerät erst einschiessen muss und dann vieleicht nicht so überzeugt ist.

Was mir einfach grundsätzlich nicht gefällt, sind diese künstlich erzeugten "Hypes", das war bei den Boilies so (wie viele erfolgreiche Karpfenangler fischen heute wieder andere Köder?) wie mit der geflochtenen Schnur (wie viele sind bei vielen Methoden wieder zur Mono zurückgekehrt??).

Ich bin immer fürs selber Testen, ausprobieren und auch notfalls wieder verwerfen, auch wenn die Mehrheit und Experten oder derer die sich dafür halten, so etwas "Neues" als das "einzig Wahre" propagieren. 

Ein anderer Faktor
Das Angeln muss mir auch Spass machen, und ich habe halt mehr Spass an einer "krummen" Rute im Drill als mit einem Besenstiel wo bei einem 5 - Pfund - Zander gerade mal die Spitze arbeitet.

Hoffe mich diesmal nicht zu missverständlich ausgedrückt zu haben.


----------



## schroe (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*



> Hoffe mich diesmal nicht zu missverständlich ausgedrückt zu haben.



Yep,.......plur. von Trauma = Traumata. Korrekt! |supergri 

Was ist jetzt deine Empfehlung für Enny´s 2500er Shimano Rolle?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Nochmal:
Ich tendiere zur "Sportex - Aktion", wenn er nen Knüppel haben will, kann ich da (leider) nix empfehlen.
PS:


> Yep,.......plur. von Trauma = Traumata. Korrekt!


 :q  :q  :q


----------



## catch-company (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

@ Thomas

Dein vorletztes Posting spricht mir aus der Seele!  
Auch mich als Brandenburger/Berliner hat die Sportex so begeistert, dass ich diese Saison fast nix anderes gefischt habe und dabei stehen in meinem Keller 'ne Menge Ruten   .
Vor allem aber ist der etwas weiter oben sitzende Korkgriff ideal um beim Fischen ständig die Schnur zwischen den Fingern durchgleiten zu lassen noch mehr Gefühl für den Köder zu entwickeln.
Diese Kombination aus Schnurbeobachtung und "Fingerspitzengefühl" lässt einem auch nicht bei Starkwind im Stich!
Das etwas höhere Gewicht stört mich nicht und das mit dem Griff ist eh reine Geschmachssache!
Zudem ist die Rute sehr vielseitig und Gummifische von 10-20 cm (ideal = 15 cm) können problemlos damit gefischt werden.
Angefangen von Rapfen über Zander, Hechte und Welse bis 1,25 m konnte ich die Rute schon bis an Ihre Belastungsgrenze testen und ich weiß, dass ich mich in jeder Situation auf Sie verlassen kann!

So viel wir aber auch über DIE geeignetste Rute diskutieren werden, auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner werden wir nicht kommen, denn jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben.
Wer als ernsthafter Spinnfischer behauptet die optimale Rute sofort am Anfang gefunden zu haben, dem kann ich nicht ganz glauben.
Mit den Jahren entwickelt man seinen eigenen Stil und in dieser Entwicklungsphase verändern sich nun auch mal die Ansprüche an die jeweilige richtige Rute.

Vielleicht finde ich ja auch nochmal die nächste Rute von der ich begeistert sein werde!?
In der Geräteindustrie gibt es außerdem jede Menge Neuentwicklungen, welcher der einzelne gar nicht alle durchfischen kann, aber dafür haben wir hier ja einen Meinungs- und Erfahrungsaustausch!

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich viel Spaß bei der entgültigen und manchmal wirklich schwierigen Entscheidung! :m 

Grüße

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## Enny (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Nu fein... |kopfkrat   Ich muss das alles nochmal lesen , irgendwie werd ich nicht schlauer    Auch vom Zanderseb kommen keine Tipps zur Rutenmarke, Rutenlänge und Rollengröße...  |kopfkrat


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*



> Nu fein...  Ich muss das alles nochmal lesen



Also, ich werde ja einen Teufel tun, hier im Bezug auf Sportex hier irgend jemanden zu wiedersprechen.

Ich liebäugel schon etwas länger mit der Turbo Kev-Pike (Kev SP 2755) laut Katalog 450,- Euronen, aber unter 200,- zu haben, hmm.

Nun, jeder muss doch selber sehen was er hat und was er will.

Aber die Spro kann da schon gegenhalten.
(Bis auf den bescheuerten 3-D Spro Aufkleber auf dem Korkgriff, den ich gleich runtereißen müsste.) 

Na Enny, nun mal los!


Entscheidungen müssen getroffen werden, Background gab es ja nu genug #6




> irgendwie werd ich nicht schlauer


Na Wirklich ? |kopfkrat 


Sag mal in 10 Tagen Bescheid, für welchen Knüppel Du Dich entschieden hast.

Würde mich freuen,

R.R. #h


----------



## Enny (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Klaro mach ich doch glatt Rausreißer , aber was ist das denn für eine Rute " Turbo Kev-Pike " ? Kannste die etwas beschreiben und vielleicht noch einen link dazu , geht das ?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

schau hier enny

http://www.catch-company.de/index.html?ruten,_angeln_sportex_turbo_kev_pike.htm







Diese High-Tech-Ruten mit langjährig erprobten, mit KEVLAR verstärkten Carbonblanks, bieten hohe Zuverlässigkeit auch unter Extrembelastung. Excl. Austattung: original FUJI-SIC-Ringe, FUJI-Schraubrollenhalter und schlanker Korkgriff.


----------



## Enny (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Danke Clarissa für den link und die Erklärung.  #6  Bei der Sportex Turbo Kev Pike ist mir der lange Griff aufgefallen und das ist nicht sooo gut  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Und original Fujis sind sehr hart und splittern deswegen sehr leicht, wenn man mal unbeabsichtigt wo "anklopft".


----------



## Enny (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

das wäre wohl nicht so gut @Thomas9904  |kopfkrat  Mein großer Favorit ist im Moment die SPRO HS SOFTBAITS 2,70m 35-60g WG  #6  Die Rolle wird eine Shimano Twin Power 2500. Die Schnur die neue geflochtene 12er von Fireline. GuFi zum "faulenzen" hab ich mir schon alle beim Händler geholt. Hab auch hier im TopShop 2 Set's von den Kopyto's noch extra bestellt. 
Jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen das die Gerätschaften auch bei dem Händler da sind, sonst muss ich noch eine Woche warten  :c  
Wer noch eine bessere Rute zum "Faulenzen" hat , der soll sich hier sofort melden !!!


----------



## Enny (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal in 10 Tagen Bescheid, für welchen Knüppel Du Dich entschieden hast.
> 
> Würde mich freuen,
> 
> R.R. #h



Rausreißer ich hab jetzt alles nochmal über Bord gewurfen und mich beim Händler grad wegen der Rollengröße nochmal kundig gemacht. Die Rolle wird jetzt eine Shimano Twin Power FA 4000. Auf eine 2500terter bekommt man nur ca. 100 Meter von der geflochtenen Fireline und das erschien uns eindeutig zu wenig (Händler und mir). Den Preis der Rolle (199,-Euro's) konnte mein Händler leider nicht halten, denn er kauft genau diese Rolle für 225,-ohne MwSt. beim Shimano Großhändler ein. Also wurde die Rolle im Internet bestellt. 
Zur Rute kann ich nur sagen , das ich mir mind. 1 Woche den Kopf zerbrochen habe um die Optimale für das "Faulenzen" zu finden. Nach der ganzen Leserei hab ich mich für eine "Quantum Crypton Zander by Jörg Strehlow" entschieden. Leider wurde mir heute mitgeteilt , das genau diese Rute erst Mitte oder sogar erst Ende November lieferbar ist. Bestellt hab ich sie bei meinem Händler trotzdem, der will schließlich auch paar Eu's verdienen.  #6 
Jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen das die wirklich im November kommt   |kopfkrat 

Ich will mich auch noch bei Allen bedanken für die kräftige Mithilfe  #h


----------



## Logo (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Hi Enny 

 ich besitze eine SPRO Henk Simonz 3Meter 30-60Gr und benutze sie in Kombination mit der Technium 4000FA. Komme damit am Rhein super klar. Die HS Rute ist recht hart, liegt gut in der Hand und ist nicht wirklich kopflastig. Die Techium 2500FA hab ich mir vor kurzem bestellt und denke, dass auch diese Rolle an der Rute eine gute Figur abgibt. Bin von der HS Rute echt überzeugt. Gibts ja auch noch in 2,70M und 20-40gr und 40-80gr.

 gruss Logo


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

Ja nun Enny wenn das Deine ist Entscheidung ist OK #6 

Ich empfinde eine 4000.er auf Zander als zu groß.

Eine 2500.er ist ein bischen an der Grenze. Da hat Dein Händler recht.
Aber zum Zandern reichts.
Nur 100 meter? Hat der Mann auch Praxiserfahrung? Auf eine 2500 Shimano Rolle gehen mehr als 180 Meter 8 kg geflochtener Schnur der richtigen Qualität.

Und zum andern:
Wenn Du einen 10-12 cm Guffi an einem 15gr Kopf mehr als 50-60 meter vom Ufer weit weg werfen willst (mußt) kommst du nur mit einer mind. 3.60 mtr. Rute so richtig auf Weite. (bei der richtigen Technik ohne Wind)
Das würde ich mal neu planen.


Was Deine Schnurwahl an Fireline angeht, würde ich abraten.

Eine geflochtene Schur kann man leider nur nach der Tragkraftangabe heutzutage kaufen.
In dem Punkt haben die Hersteller mehr Skrupel als bei der Durchmesserangabe.
Eine 7-10 kg Schnur reicht. (Wiplash oder Power Pro( #6 ))


Und was den Stock angeht, die Katze im Sack?

Das würde ich nicht mehr machen, aber die Rute die Du im Auge hast wird hier auch im Board von Werbepartner kräftig beworben.

Viel Spaß und dicke Fische.

R.R. #h


----------



## Enny (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

@Rausreißer meine Entscheidung steht  #6  Ich hab mir lange überlegt was ich für ne Rolle nehme und die 2500terter war auch mein Favorit , aber wenn man da wirklich wenig Schnur drauf bekommt und ich dann vielleicht noch viele Hänger mit den GuFi habe , dann wirds in weniger als 2 Wochen so wenig , das ich nix mehr uff der Spule hab. Zum anderen denk ich , das mit der 4000ter einfach die Wicklung gröber ist und man weiter auswerfen kann. Das war mir sehr wichtig, weil ich eher vom Ufer aus angel. Mit der Rute hab ich auch lange überlegt ob ich wirklich diese von Jörg Strehlow überarbeitete Quantum bestellen sollte. Überzeugt hat mich nur eins und das wäre , das er Spezialist in genau dieser Angelmethode ist, für die ich die Angel brauche.    Wenn die Rute dann doch nix sein sollte, wird sie bei ebay versteigert  #6 
Bei der Schnur selbst , muss ich erstmal etwas testen. Die Shimano ist zwar bestellt , aber noch nicht da. Von daher hab ich noch bissl Zeit


----------



## theactor (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Optimale Rute für faulenzer Methode gesucht*

HI,

die Rollengröße ist m.E. genau richtig. Sowohl die TwinPower als auch die Technium in 4000er Größe wird von Angelfreunden erfolgreich auf Zander gefischt, meine Rolle ist einer ähnlichen Größen-Kategorie und es klappt bestens.

Hoffentlich klappt das schnellstmöglich mit Deiner Rute & ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg mit dem Gerät - Du wirst beides haben - forget eBay   

Petri!
#h


----------

